

Eat like Jared, but pay with your own style using Face Cash - thinkcomp
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Eat-like-Jared-but-pay-with-your-own-style-using-Face-Cash_id14632

======
jarin
Well that's nice, I can't sign up for Face Cash because my company's domain
name doesn't end in '.com'.

~~~
thinkcomp
You can sign up as long as it's a U.S. domain name. We don't allow
international yet. (I know, I know... We're working on it.)

~~~
jarin
It's a US company based in California, it's just using an international TLD
for cleverness or whatever. I put in my US mailing address, maybe it should
use that instead?

~~~
jarin
I remembered I had an aliased .com from back in the day, but I wanted to point
out that not every US company's website or email address ends in .com, .net,
or .org (and conversely, many foreign companies do have .com, .net, or .org
domain names). It's not a good way of determining whether or not a company is
based in the US.

------
kupo
Does the app produce a unique coded signal of flashing screen colours for each
user? Otherwise, what's to stop someone from loading an image of their own
face with someone else's barcode onto their smartphone and stealing
sandwiches?

~~~
thinkcomp
The photo appears on the register (downloaded from our server each time you
check out) in front of the cashier. The photo on the phone is just for
aesthetics.

~~~
drinian
Can't wait to see that get abused.

------
drinian
Can someone explain the advantage of this over a magstripe credit card, from a
consumer standpoint?

The card companies charge high fees, yes, but I would bet it's a lot faster to
swipe a card than get a barcode on your phone, scan it, etc. etc. And the
credit card companies seem to have really good anti-fraud heuristics at this
point.

~~~
thinkcomp
Line item data tracking, integrated bill splitting, free peer-to-peer funds
transfer, wallet consolidation, optional direct expensing to your employer
with reimbursement forms, and much better security than handwriting
verification and after-the-fact heuristics.

------
count
Cool - I hit Subway all the time. Is it up to the individual franchisee to buy
the reader/subscribe to the program, or can/will Subway Corp. force it on
them?

~~~
thinkcomp
It's up to the franchise owner but it can work the other way too. This
particular venture was done from the top down. Subway's CEO ran into us at a
trade show and he was able to make stuff happen, which was pretty cool.

